# Pioneer Car Stereo



## Curley72 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a new member to this forum and i hope i am posting this int he correct section. Apologies if not!. 
i received a Pioneer DEH-690UB car stereo which i have installed and working in my car. Great sound and features but there is one problem. The model i have was purchased in USA and there is a slight difference in the European unit. In Ireland and to my limited knowledge, the rest of Europe have radio stations on odd and even number frequencies. The US model stereo only scans odd number frequencies. i.e, 98.1 or 98.3. It is not able to scan 98.2. When a manual scan is done, it goes from 98.1 to 98.3 to 98.5. No even number scanning at all.  
I would like to get this working properly as it always helps to have the traffic report when going to work in the morning which is on 103.2 and i cant receive it on this tuner.
Does any one have any idea how i can ge this unit to scan even numbers as well?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I really think you're pretty much stuck. I can't imagine any easy way to make the unit scan the different frequencies.


----------



## Curley72 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks JohnWill. If i purchased the FM tuner card that is in the European model and replace it in the stereo i have, do you think that would work? not too sure if the control is on the tuner unit or on the main board!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know if your stereo has the option, but my JVC player has a setting to change the region, between USA and Europe, I think. I've never actually changed it, so I don't know what it does, but it might be worth a shot.

I don't think that it would be possible to even get the European FM tuner out of another unit, I'm not sure how they are designed, but I would think that it's basically all one unit. If it was possible to update the firmware on the unit, that might work, but I've never heard of anyone changing the firmware on a car stereo.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I tried to find a manual for that unit, but I was unsuccessful. I did find another model, and it didn't say anything about switching to European tuning.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I would email Pioneer 

maybe they will respond. 

give em your make and serial number.


----------

